# foods to thicken lining



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I have taken 4 rounds of clomid and this period is very light I am worried my lining is getting thin is there anything that is good for building it up and thickening the endometrial lining? Foods or vits ? I am thinking about taking eening primrose but do you take that just till ovulation? 
Thanks 
Clare


----------



## mscandy35 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Clare,
You need to give your body a break of at-least 3-6 months to restore the uterine lining after repeated use of Clomid (especially when used in 3 consecutive cycles). Cashews, almonds and walnuts are rich in vitamin E, and are the recommended ones. Lentils, tomatoes, garlic, onions have oestrogen in them and it is needed to thicken your lining. So eat as much you want. 
Apart from that red raspberry leaf tea (on CD 5-13, drink 2-3 cups a day.), vitamin E (600 mg a day), B vitamins, pomegranate, pineapple are just a few things. Drink tons of water, it helps to dissolve all those vitamins well to get you the maximum benefits.
Acupuncture, also works for uterine lining by relaxing you and increasing blood flow. 

Candy.


----------

